
New York City sees extraordinary leap in whale sightings - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/03/new-york-city-whale-sightings-increase
======
vikramkr
We saved the whales! This is excellent. I didnt even know that whales around
NYC were a thing. I'm glad they are!

